# Starting a new job, terrified :(



## ladyofsolitude

I just got hired for a job after almost 2 years of being unemployed, and I'm starting next week. It's a sales associate position that will require me to initiate conversation and interact with people constantly, and I am absolutely terrified. I applied for the job thinking I probably wouldn't be hired anyway, but here I am. I realize that sales is a terrible field for someone who has crippling social anxiety, but I'm broke and I really need this job. (I applied for a lot of different office jobs, stuff that would require less interaction with people, but I didn't get any calls back; my experience is mostly in retail.) 

I realize this is pretty vague and not at all a question, I just needed to get it out there. I'm so scared. I haven't been able to sleep and I feel sick with anxiety all the time, just obsessing about starting this job. My nerves are shot. And I feel like an absolute idiot and a baby for being so anxious about something that should be exciting, or at least not a big deal.


----------



## NicoShy

ladyofsolitude said:


> I just got hired for a job after almost 2 years of being unemployed, and I'm starting next week. It's a sales associate position that will require me to initiate conversation and interact with people constantly, and I am absolutely terrified. I applied for the job thinking I probably wouldn't be hired anyway, but here I am. I realize that sales is a terrible field for someone who has crippling social anxiety, but I'm broke and I really need this job. (I applied for a lot of different office jobs, stuff that would require less interaction with people, but I didn't get any calls back; my experience is mostly in retail.)
> 
> I realize this is pretty vague and not at all a question, I just needed to get it out there. I'm so scared. I haven't been able to sleep and I feel sick with anxiety all the time, just obsessing about starting this job. My nerves are shot. And I feel like an absolute idiot and a baby for being so anxious about something that should be exciting, or at least not a big deal.


Maybe you will get used to it after awhile? It's giving you social practice. But I wonder why you decided to take it knowing the stress it causes. I hate stressing over impending interactions it leaves me exhausted. I'm not fond of most people so I could never do it.


----------



## ladyofsolitude

NicoShy said:


> Maybe you will get used to it after awhile? It's giving you social practice. But I wonder why you decided to take it knowing the stress it causes. I hate stressing over impending interactions it leaves me exhausted. I'm not fond of most people so I could never do it.


Thanks for responding. I'm not fond of most people either, and I'm not at all sure I can do this. I decided to take it because I'm desperate for a job and am in dire straits financially. If there were any other option, I'd take it. Stressing over impending interactions exhausts me, too, and when I have to be in social situations I am beyond exhausted afterwards. As soon as the obligation is over I need to immediately go be alone and sleep. :/


----------



## cyl0n4reelz

I was feeling the same thing, i just got hired at this well paying job and ive been unemployed for 2 years and i just feel so anxious and scared to the point where i want to deny the job offer but that would just be ridiculous sorry im ranting but i dont know give it a try right? thats what im doing and afterall it is great social practice !!


----------



## Chil

I am in the same situation as you, just got a job as a retail associate, and start tomorrow I have no customer experience, and people experience. I'm just hoping it will make me more confident. I believe the only way we can truly get over fears is facing the head on.


----------



## lonelywoman

I was just about to open a thread about this.. Im starting on monday as an operator an i have no experience on the phone at all ! What makes it even worse it that im a hidden stutterar. I dont know i can pull myself together on monday and perform the job. Im thinking about it lots of time, now i even have nightmares about it, afraid im gonna dissapoint the people who hired me or gonna make an absolute fool of myself if i start to stutter like crazy on the phone hh.
I have no one to talk about this, so i feel very anxious and cant relax.


----------



## Fooza

Wish you all the best on your first day! Every job is terrifying at the start even when we think we suck at it, but as time goes by you'll improve, learn and get used to it. The same thing happened to me and once I knew what I was doing I enjoyed it. Good luck 



lonelywoman said:


> I was just about to open a thread about this.. Im starting on monday as an operator an i have no experience on the phone at all ! What makes it even worse it that im a hidden stutterar. I dont know i can pull myself together on monday and perform the job. Im thinking about it lots of time, now i even have nightmares about it, afraid im gonna dissapoint the people who hired me or gonna make an absolute fool of myself if i start to stutter like crazy on the phone hh.
> I have no one to talk about this, so i feel very anxious and cant relax.


Good luck to you to, keep us updated on how it went.


----------



## lonelywoman

Fooza said:


> Wish you all the best on your first day! Every job is terrifying at the start even when we think we suck at it, but as time goes by you'll improve, learn and get used to it. The same thing happened to me and once I knew what I was doing I enjoyed it. Good luck
> 
> Good luck to you to, keep us updated on how it went.


Well i survived. I stuttered sometimes, but i didnt make a fool of myself by completly blocking. From 9 to 5, ever time i opened my mouth to talk, i was focussed on ' dont stutter'. Being an operator is obviously not the job for me. At the end of the day i was mentally exhausted. I just dont know if i will ever come over this handicap and that is really depressing me. But right now, im in desperate need of money, so i take whatever i can get and do whatever i have to do.

O yeah, my co-worker is just absolutely nice! When i mentioned i had been working in another section of the company for more than a year ( for just one morning in the week). she mentioned i had made no impression at all, since she has never ever seen me. What a nice comment to say, isnt it??


----------



## Fooza

Jeez your co-worker ain't shy, that was pretty straight forward, on your first day to... :sus

It's good to hear it's been going ok though, this week is probably going to seem the longest ha, but in time when you get comfortable with everything, maybe you'll get over that fear of worrying not to stutter.


----------



## wertyguy

I feel you miss. I felt exactly the same thing the first time to I had to interact with customers. I know its hard when you thinking about this all the time, you're getting paranoid and couldn't sleep. But what you need to realize is that in reality, it is not that bad at all. The first time I talked to a customer, I was nervous, shaking, stuttering and felt dizzy. The customer sensed it, but they were compassionate with my situation. One thing I learned for couple of years of challenging myself in social situation is accept the anxiety to be part of it. It will be there no matter what and it won't go away any soon until you get use to a particular situation. Its not quick fix but accepting and embracing your anxiety will lessen big time. Just talk to customer. See it as opportunity for you to evolve. If you are stuttering or shaking, tell them that you are new in the job. They will understand you will not make fun of you. Good luck.


----------

